# Applecross Inn



## iampatman

Not having too much luck with pub stops in Bonny Scotland. Arrived at Applecross Inn, asked if we could park overnight if we bought a couple of meals (and a few pints) and were told no. Oh well, that's 50 quid or so they won't be seeing from me. I can find somewhere to park so whose losing out here?

Pat


----------



## caledonia

Sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## groyne

We had no trouble, but that was 2 years ago. We enjoyed it and hopefully we'll be going over that way in September, but if they've stopped overnighting we won't be going back to Applecross. Plenty of other good pubs and places to visit.


----------



## 2cv

groyne said:


> We had no trouble, but that was 2 years ago. We enjoyed it and hopefully we'll be going over that way in September, but if they've stopped overnighting we won't be going back to Applecross. Plenty of other good pubs and places to visit.



Likewise.


----------



## groyne

As you say it's business, allowing motorhomes to stay is also business, not charity if they are eating and drinking in your establishment.  "A bird in the hand" springs to mind.


----------



## runnach

AndyR said:


> Sometimes they'll allow it, sometimes they wont. They have limited parking and frequently have groups of multiple vehicles that pre-book on condition that parking is available, especially since the NC500 was 'invented'. It's a shame you didn't go anyway. They didn't miss out, you did, the food is amazing.
> 
> In a previous life I owned a small hotel on the west coast of Scotland, the car park of which was beside the slipway of a short haul ferry, and had to adopt the same approach. A motorhome will stay all night, that same space might be used twice or possibly 3 times over the course of an evening by cars, generating more income for the business. the key word there is 'business', as opposed to 'charity'. The economy of the west cost of Scotland relies heavily on tourism during a fairly short busy season. Any business that does not maximise income when they can will not last long. No doubt you'd complain about the lack of places to eat and drink if that happened.



I totally agree with you a good maitre d' hotel will subliminally without guests becoming offended turn table covers in a restaurant to maximise income. Good operators command a premium.

In tourist areas like Applecross the job is even more challenging, They are Michelin star so part of the Maitre d's responsibility is the kitchen not overloaded and that allows consistency of service. Also the reason on meets venues often want pre bookings so that staff levels can address demand.

There is a lot of organisation behind the scenes customers either choose not too or perhaps don't understand. 

Occupational hazard of the catering industry.

It is all a balance and customers need to understand that business needs to balance too, it shouldn't be mistaken for greed or profiteering.

Channa


----------



## 2cv

AndyR said:


> Sometimes they'll allow it, sometimes they wont. They have limited parking and frequently have groups of multiple vehicles that pre-book on condition that parking is available, especially since the NC500 was 'invented'. It's a shame you didn't go anyway. They didn't miss out, you did, the food is amazing.
> 
> In a previous life I owned a small hotel on the west coast of Scotland, the car park of which was beside the slipway of a short haul ferry, and had to adopt the same approach. A motorhome will stay all night, that same space might be used twice or possibly 3 times over the course of an evening by cars, generating more income for the business. the key word there is 'business', as opposed to 'charity'. The economy of the west cost of Scotland relies heavily on tourism during a fairly short busy season. Any business that does not maximise income when they can will not last long. No doubt you'd complain about the lack of places to eat and drink if that happened.



As you say, there is a short busy season so failing to look after those who visit year round seem poor business sense. Their choice though, but I think that they dip out in the long run, certainly I prefer to visit away from the busy season, it's busy with midges then too!


----------



## st3v3

AndyR said:


> A motorhome will stay all night, that same space might be used twice or possibly 3 times over the course of an evening by cars, generating more income for the business.



I'm not sure Andy. What of the people that have a meal and a couple of beers with it then disappear off home in a taxi leaving a car to collect in the morning. Even worse, the couple who spend a long evening tying up a parking space while he drinks a few pints and she has an orange juice to be able to drive him home, always later than anyone else might come in to eat. At least the MH couple might both drink...

Maybe I'm unusual, but when we do a pub stop we're usually there before 1700 and not leave before 2200, drinking a *lot* as well as 3 adult meals, usually consisting of 2 courses each minimum. Then, because of not wanting to drive early I've also been into pubs in the morning again for breakfast or at least a cup of tea and more relaxing.

Costs me a fortune, but I like to relax properly after a week of graft, otherwise working doesn't seem worth it!


----------



## Mul

Curious, can you still get between the boulders with a bike 'n' tent for a different type of "wild camp" ?




& who put the Boulders in place. It was a great place to stop ?

The Pub was always highly rated (nice scallops) but didn't know it now had a star, crikes.

Are the boulders as a result of  local discontent (campsite / locals / others)  or due to other factors e.g. the N bloody C bloody 5 bloody hundred and the millions upon trillions of vehicles with numpty drivers going oo-er look a sheep/haggis/Nessie/yeti, crawling along at 5 miles an hour. Rant, rant, rant.

Or are there just too many bloody motorhomes these days. Are our and other POI's too widely distributed offering less choice. Too much rubbish / waste  /mess being left ?

Probably a bit of all of above.

Big disappointment from me. Oh the days of going up there and being only one of a few. Wasn't that many years ago neither.

Annoyed (and sad).


----------



## alwaysared

From their website on the "About Us" page:
Parking is provided for our guests and customers in our 2 car parks across the road from the Inn. Please be advised motorhomes and caravans are not permitted to utilise our car parks for overnight parking

As for maximising their business if they do have a Michelin Star there's no mention of it on their website!

Regards,
Del


----------



## iampatman

AndyR said:


> Sometimes they'll allow it, sometimes they wont. They have limited parking and frequently have groups of multiple vehicles that pre-book on condition that parking is available, especially since the NC500 was 'invented'. It's a shame you didn't go anyway. They didn't miss out, you did, the food is amazing.
> 
> In a previous life I owned a small hotel on the west coast of Scotland, the car park of which was beside the slipway of a short haul ferry, and had to adopt the same approach. A motorhome will stay all night, that same space might be used twice or possibly 3 times over the course of an evening by cars, generating more income for the business. the key word there is 'business', as opposed to 'charity'. The economy of the west cost of Scotland relies heavily on tourism during a fairly short busy season. Any business that does not maximise income when they can will not last long. No doubt you'd complain about the lack of places to eat and drink if that happened.



That's fair comment Andy however despite the fact that the place was heaving (and plenty of space in the car park) you'd have been hard pressed to find a smile on any of the staff's faces. Square pegs in round holes. I appreciate it's their business and not my place to tell them how to run it, my post was more to advise other members who might arrive and be disappointed. Parked up now at Sheildaig enjoying a couple of pints - nice menu here too. 

Pat


----------



## runnach

alwaysared said:


> From their website on the "About Us" page:
> Parking is provided for our guests and customers in our 2 car parks across the road from the Inn. Please be advised motorhomes and caravans are not permitted to utilise our car parks for overnight parking
> 
> As for maximising their business if they do have a Michelin Star there's no mention of it on their website!
> 
> Regards,
> Del



I agree there is no mention, I am confident that I read it somewhere or perhaps the chef had worked Michelin Star restaurant ? either way I wouldn't want one given tbh . ( As a chef perhaps but as an owner no thank you ) 

It seems plenty of other accolades though. 

At the end of the day their business and can run it as they feel....consequences are simple people visit or they don't !!

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz

It is very easy for 2 people to spend over £100 in the Inn in a night. 100 MHs is only 2 per week yet would equate to £10,000 worth of business. Not to be sniffed at. Having said that I will go back as I have never been refused.


----------



## slider

iampatman said:


> That's fair comment Andy however despite the fact that the place was heaving (and plenty of space in the car park) you'd have been hard pressed to find a smile on any of the staff's faces. Square pegs in round holes. I appreciate it's their business and not my place to tell them how to run it, my post was more to advise other members who might arrive and be disappointed. Parked up now at Sheildaig enjoying a couple of pints - nice menu here too.
> 
> Pat



Hope you enjoy your stay Pat. Next time maybe you will have to pay a bit more. Was there a couple of weeks ago friend I was with spoke to a local who told her that the land where motorhomes park was being sold and developed as a commercial site, may be because of NC500 who knows perhaps while you are there and have time maybe do a bit of digging around.


----------



## runnach

runnach said:


> Aye, the watering hole at Sheildaig does really good food and, fair selection of local brews available. And a braw view over to the island and, down the loch over to Torridon.
> 
> If you guys are ok for decent walk, follow the path at side of school, which loops round, worth the walk, weather permitting.



A nice little village is Shieldaig definitely not a second best !

1986 time my in laws worked on the Culdoran estate, between Lochcarron and Shieldaig. in those days Howard Doris yard was still functioning, and Friday evenings the pub packed with Dutch workers from HD's.

Invariably on the Saturday it wasn't uncommon to learn someone had got tanked up and lost it on the road back. A body and repair shop those days would have done well in Lochcarron or Kishorn !!

If I didn't need to work ,I would move there like a shot I find the whole area bordering on spiritual, Last visit was perhaps 5 years ago when I was doing a bit of work with Mark (rubbertramp) A lot quicker to access these days.

Channa


----------



## iampatman

runnach said:


> Was at crofter land at Easter, was told similar by a local gent. If memory serves me well, gent explained there are issues with change of use, I cant remember all of our chat, not all cut and dried??
> 
> This NC500 is going to kill MH access in Scotland, too many idiots hiring MH's with no clue of code of conduct, we will be victims of MH's own success??



Firstly I have to say this is our first time in the highlands in the van. We've been here a couple of weeks almost and we've been amazed at the number of motorhomes. It's like driving in Europe! Many, many German,Dutch,French and Italian. Having said that we've had no problems finding somewhere to park up (apart from a couple of pub car parks ). There are also a lot of hired vans and a few of them look like rabbits caught in headlights on the narrow roads but we all have to learn eh? I reckon I know what I'm doing but I've got a battle scar on the van from a narrow stone bridge on a bend - ouch. 
I've just asked the landlady in the pub at Sheildaig about the campsite and she has confirmed that it will become "a little bit more organised for the benefit of visitors and the local community". I don't blame them, when we arrived the sign requesting donations was upside down on the ground (we picked it up)and we've seen a few folk stop last night and didn't notice anyone chipping in. 
Anyway, we're having a great time amongst welcoming and hospitable folk and majestic scenery and landscapes. 
Pat


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Because of the location and available time we have, two trip per year is a luxury. I do know from our previous visits, we have used the inn for lunch and dinner on the same day, with maybe lunch on day of departure doon the hill.
> 
> I always top up at the non profit 24/7 filling station, as having  available fuel at such a remote area is invaluable.
> 
> I mentioned in an earlier post how obstacles now limit access at end of bay during our Easter tour, which had us heading to Toscaig, while a beautiful spot, there were no available hostelries to chill out for an evening. When we left Toscaig, we lunched and brimmed the diesel tank, prior to heading doon the hill.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I looked at campsite price, which was low season, two of us, plus dog, plus MH @ £18 PN, no EHU, time of year, high season @ £22 PN. EHU is extra. Couple of week back, we paid £18.50 PN with EHU, at a lovely site at the Ettrick Valley.
> 
> While I really do appreciate Applecross campsite is a business, maybe owners should look at a better pricing system then the current one, which I am confident would increase their business and, the local community as a whole, would benefit.
> 
> My opinion, only.



The Applecross campsite is well overpriced. Maybe if they put in some better drainage as its normally very soft and muddy. The facilities are crap for the price and to small for the size of site. That flower tunnel thing? What's that all about? I suppose if your in there the midges aren't going to strip you to the bone.


----------



## caledonia

We need to send oor wild camping Laird up to Applecross to organise an aire thingy. :raofl:


----------



## runnach

iampatman said:


> Firstly I have to say this is our first time in the highlands in the van. We've been here a couple of weeks almost and we've been amazed at the number of motorhomes. It's like driving in Europe! Many, many German,Dutch,French and Italian. Having said that we've had no problems finding somewhere to park up (apart from a couple of pub car parks ). There are also a lot of hired vans and a few of them look like rabbits caught in headlights on the narrow roads but we all have to learn eh? I reckon I know what I'm doing but I've got a battle scar on the van from a narrow stone bridge on a bend - ouch.
> I've just asked the landlady in the pub at Sheildaig about the campsite and she has confirmed that it will become "a little bit more organised for the benefit of visitors and the local community". I don't blame them, when we arrived the sign requesting donations was upside down on the ground (we picked it up)and we've seen a few folk stop last night and didn't notice anyone chipping in.
> Anyway, we're having a great time amongst welcoming and hospitable folk and majestic scenery and landscapes.
> Pat



I don't know your thoughts Pat, but I do note you are well travelled. We are lucky too our home patch a beautiful spot more so when you discover the right places . I have lived and worked predominantly in France, but had the occasional forage into Germany, Switzerland, Italy Holland and I mustn't forget Belgium.

I have visited some wonderful places but the Scottish Highlands and Islands does more than holds its own. Swop you places for Dewsbury ? 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz

channa said:


> Swop you places for Dewsbury ?
> 
> Channa



What!. Are you out of your mind?.


----------



## runnach

Fazerloz said:


> What!. Are you out of your mind?.



It has been mentioned !!!...and the elf professionals have muted such nonsense .I ask you.

I am convinced I am OK it is the others :ninja::dance:

Channa


----------



## Donsider

AndyR said:


> Sometimes they'll allow it, sometimes they wont. They have limited parking and frequently have groups of multiple vehicles that pre-book on condition that parking is available, especially since the NC500 was 'invented'. It's a shame you didn't go anyway. They didn't miss out, you did, the food is amazing.
> 
> In a previous life I owned a small hotel on the west coast of Scotland, the car park of which was beside the slipway of a short haul ferry, and had to adopt the same approach. A motorhome will stay all night, that same space might be used twice or possibly 3 times over the course of an evening by cars, generating more income for the business. the key word there is 'business', as opposed to 'charity'. The economy of the west cost of Scotland relies heavily on tourism during a fairly short busy season. Any business that does not maximise income when they can will not last long. No doubt you'd complain about the lack of places to eat and drink if that happened.



Aye Andy,you are richt ( ex Publican Moray )


----------



## iampatman

channa said:


> I don't know your thoughts Pat, but I do note you are well travelled. We are lucky too our home patch a beautiful spot more so when you discover the right places . I have lived and worked predominantly in France, but had the occasional forage into Germany, Switzerland, Italy Holland and I mustn't forget Belgium.
> 
> I have visited some wonderful places but the Scottish Highlands and Islands does more than holds its own. Swop you places for Dewsbury ?
> 
> Channa



The Highlands are truly stunning. Nowt wrong with Dewsbury, it's folk that make places better. 

Pat


----------



## Fazerloz

iampatman said:


> Nowt wrong with Dewsbury,
> 
> Pat



What!. Are you out of your mind?.


----------



## iampatman

Fazerloz said:


> What!. Are you out of your mind?.




Shhhh, don't tell Channa, I was just being polite 

Pat


----------



## iampatman

*At last!*

Rocked up tonight at the Loch Leven Hotel (56.690055 -5.180006). Lovely folk. Can I stop here tonight? How big is your van? She looked out of the window and couldn't see it. There you go, I said - its that small its almost invisible. OK, you can stop but don't block the access road. Third time lucky!!
Lovely staff, Great meal - this pic is for Channa, smoked haddock with pea purée, cream sauce, wilted spinach, chorizo and new potato.




Almost as tasty as the Langoustine I had at the Badachro Inn (57.698163 -5.725135) last Sunday. 



And dont get me started on the sticky toffee pudding :tongue:

Pat


----------



## runnach

A couple of classic combinations there especially tonights ! ....I heard a rumour there was someone cooking near Huddersfield , Meltham way with similar ideas. Scallops pancetta pea puree served on black pudding .....I ask yer ....Glad you are enjoying the trip 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz

iampatman said:


> Rocked up tonight at the Loch Leven Hotel (56.690055 -5.180006). Lovely folk. Can I stop here tonight? How big is your van? She looked out of the window and couldn't see it. There you go, I said - its that small its almost invisible. OK, you can stop but don't block the access road. Third time lucky!!
> Lovely staff, Great meal - this pic is for Channa, smoked haddock with pea purée, cream sauce, wilted spinach, chorizo and new potato.
> 
> View attachment 54854
> 
> Almost as tasty as the Langoustine I had at the Badachro Inn (57.698163 -5.725135) last Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 54855
> 
> And dont get me started on the sticky toffee pudding :tongue:
> 
> Pat



Is there a shortage of plates up there. It a good job you didn't need gravy.


----------



## iampatman

Fazerloz said:


> Is there a shortage of plates up there. It a good job you didn't need gravy.



Yeah, I'm with you on that one but last time I had Langoustine with gravy it didn't really work 

Pat


----------



## jake

why bother wi applecross ? stay at lochcarron & be made welcome!!


----------



## Dots

*Applecross*

Hi 
We have stopped at Applecross twice ,once at the pub good food ! Second time could not get by the pub 
However a local said park up in the carpark no one will object this we did one other van pulled on as well .
My son was there last week and also parked on the carpark . I think out of peak season you are ok as long 
As no one spoils things by leaving a mess ! 
Regards


----------



## Ghilliegirl

Stayed there with no problems had a meal and drinks .. it was lovely .. shame to think I won't be able to stop over there again.


----------



## iampatman

Ghilliegirl said:


> Stayed there with no problems had a meal and drinks .. it was lovely .. shame to think I won't be able to stop over there again.



Hi Ghilliegirl,

On reflection we should probably have just parked up in the corner, had a meal and a few drinks and then stayed there. If anyone could have been bothered to ask us to move on I could have claimed I'd had too much to drink to drive! Unfortunately I did the wrong (right?) thing and asked first. Mind, with all the staff looking like their dog had been run over or something dramatic we weren't really that bothered.

Pat


----------



## Obanboy666

Parked up at Toscaig pier, talking to a couple who arrived in a motorhome and they told me they dined at the inn last night and asked if ok to park up outside for the night and manager / owner said yes.


----------



## The general

iampatman said:


> Not having too much luck with pub stops in Bonny Scotland. Arrived at Applecross Inn, asked if we could park overnight if we bought a couple of meals (and a few pints) and were told no. Oh well, that's 50 quid or so they won't be seeing from me. I can find somewhere to park so whose losing out here?
> 
> Pat



Plenty of pull in's on way to shieldag !


----------



## The general

I remember the place well , the inn extended the car park last year , also as you say the boulders are in place at top of bay , I just went on further mile or so and pulled in fantastic view


----------



## alwaysared

iampatman said:


> Hi Ghilliegirl,
> Unfortunately I did the wrong (right?) thing and asked first.
> Pat



My Dad always said "it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission" 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Fazerloz

alwaysared said:


> My Dad always said "it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission"
> 
> Regards,
> Del



And its always good manners to ask first and not just take, to see if you can get away with it.


----------



## Robmac

Not sure really why the Applecross Inn is being singled out? Many pubs don't allow overnight parking, but don't get slated to this extent for it.

I've stayed there many times (with permission), but if they ever turn me down, I will find a spot nearby or go on the site.

To answer the other question, yes they were awarded a Michelin star, Rob the chef trained with Marco Pierre White and he is very talented, the Inn was has won many awards, including best in UK. It has no airs and graces, it is what it is and I love the place. I've always been looked after extremely well whenever I have visited.

Long may they prosper!


----------



## mistericeman

Robmac said:


> Not sure really why the Applecross Inn is being singled out? Many pubs don't allow overnight parking, but don't get slated to this extent for it.
> 
> I've stayed there many times (with permission), but if they ever turn me down, I will find a spot nearby or go on the site.
> 
> To answer the other question, yes they were awarded a Michelin star, Rob the chef trained with Marco Pierre White and he is very talented, the Inn was has won many awards, including best in UK. It has no airs and graces, it is what it is and I love the place. I've always been looked after extremely well whenever I have visited.
> 
> Long may they prosper!


..
Precisely ......

Why some folks think its a given that because 'someone' else has stopped there ???

Maybe the place is having a busy night with full bookings and needs the space for paying customers ...or just simply cannot be arsed ...its up to them surely ?? 

Ask first and if refused simply jog on and find somewhere else .


----------



## iampatman

Robmac said:


> Not sure really why the Applecross Inn is being singled out? Many pubs don't allow overnight parking, but don't get slated to this extent for it.
> 
> I've stayed there many times (with permission), but if they ever turn me down, I will find a spot nearby or go on the site.
> 
> To answer the other question, yes they were awarded a Michelin star, Rob the chef trained with Marco Pierre White and he is very talented, the Inn was has won many awards, including best in UK. It has no airs and graces, it is what it is and I love the place. I've always been looked after extremely well whenever I have visited.
> 
> Long may they prosper!



Hi Rob,

The clue is in the title of the thread - Applecross Inn.

My original post from a couple of months ago described my experience, others have had a different experience. I posted because the Inn was in the pub stops and I thought it was appropriate to advise other members that M/Hs were no longer allowed to park overnight. I've stopped at other pubs, I've  been refused at other pubs and when possible I've reported the details. I found the landlord and landlady at Applecross to be the most miserable, brusque folk I came across anywhere during our trip in Scotland. Don't know about others but that's why I'm slating them. 

Pat


----------



## gasman1

*Applecross*

About half a mile around the bay from Applecross Inn wild camping is allowed on the beach. I have parked overnight on the beach 3 times in the past 4 years. The beach is located on the road to the community Ferry opposite the last house. There is normally 4 or 5 small caravans on the beach. Beach is covered in sheep droppings. Water is available from an outside tap at the community centre(100 yards from Applecross Inn) and toilet and shower facility available at centre.


----------



## Robmac

iampatman said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> The clue is in the title of the thread - Applecross Inn.
> 
> My original post from a couple of months ago described my experience, others have had a different experience. I posted because the Inn was in the pub stops and I thought it was appropriate to advise other members that M/Hs were no longer allowed to park overnight. I've stopped at other pubs, I've  been refused at other pubs and when possible I've reported the details. I found the landlord and landlady at Applecross to be the most miserable, brusque folk I came across anywhere during our trip in Scotland. Don't know about others but that's why I'm slating them.
> 
> Pat



Yes, I'm just surprised that it's caused so much reaction. Perhaps you caught them on a bad day. I didn't know it was in the POI's because Judith has always let me park there, but has also said it is not generally allowed. 

Judith, the landlady is a lovely woman, there is no landlord, so it must have been one of the bar staff.

I don't think you would have any problem parking there outside the busy season.


----------



## Fazerloz

We were told it will be doing fish and chips and other things during the season. We were a little surprised when they told us they were getting a airsteam, as usually something like that is only really required when you need to stand out amongst other catering units. Something they certainly don't have to contend with. Converted airstreams are very costly but look great unlike other food units. If they can afford it though why not as I am sure it will rapidly pay for itself.


----------



## Robmac

Fazerloz said:


> We were told it will be doing fish and chips and other things during the season. We were a little surprised when they told us they were getting a airsteam, as usually something like that is only really required when you need to stand out amongst other catering units. Something they certainly don't have to contend with. Converted airstreams are very costly but look great unlike other food units. If they can afford it though why not as I am sure it will rapidly pay for itself.



I think it will also take pressure off of the Inn to have an outside catering facility.

As you know, seating in the Inn for dining is fairly limited.


----------



## alcam

Robmac said:


> I think it will also take pressure off of the Inn to have an outside catering facility.
> 
> As you know, seating in the Inn for dining is fairly limited.



I'm sure the airstream was up and running last September ?
As you say the landlady (Yorkshire(?) wummin) is great . Very direct , no airs and graces .
I thought she was great


----------



## Robmac

alcam said:


> I'm sure the airstream was up and running last September ?
> As you say the landlady (Yorkshire(?) wummin) is great . Very direct , no airs and graces .
> I thought she was great



Yes it was there last year.

She has quite a dry sense of humour, which maybe could be taken the wrong way. Her sister also runs the cafe in Lochcarron.


----------



## Fazerloz

alcam said:


> I'm sure the airstream was up and running last September ?
> As you say the landlady (Yorkshire(?) wummin) is great . Very direct , no airs and graces .
> I thought she was great



I must have misheard then it must have been we have been we have a airstream. It was new years eve after all.:cheers::cheers::cheers: Yes she recognised our accents straight away and they were from very local to us.


----------

